# Help! AAARRGGhhhhhh! Can't believe this crew



## rokosz (Dec 5, 2014)

I can deal with frustration of many things regarding contractors. But this is the worst ever.  I nearly cried, and might still.

The doors are being refinished and re-hung. Double doors 1 Active, 1 Passive.







Originally the Passive door had a bolt post in the bottom. I never liked that the door was kind of wobbly esp. at the top where there was no post. 
so it was agreed the numb-chuck crew would route a spot at the top for another bolt post.  

Today I checked on the work and wondered two things, Why didn't they start the finish coats? And why is there so much saw dust over here by this door when the only sawdust should be over there?

Well, they took it upon themselves to route out spots for two bolt posts on the active door.   I'm having trouble uploading a pic of the "work",  around five inches long and about 1" deep.

I know structurally it'll never be the same and it probably won't ever look quite right cosmetically but is there a procedure for "filling" this?   Save the sawdust and mix it with Bondo? But because its so large any "filling" should be done in layers so it doesn't crack (like joint compound)?   How about reinforcement embedded in the "filling". Maybe some rebar?:beer:

There is no wind in my sail today.


----------



## rokosz (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## rokosz (Dec 5, 2014)

Instead of bondo, sawdust and Elmers.  How about a piece of oak cut to fit? Glued in?  sanded flush and refinished?    The idea makes me feel better, for the moment anyway.  

I'm guessing, like a dentist, this cavity should be uniformly shaped (ie as close to a plain old rectangle as possible?  So that shallow area where the hardware would attach should be taken down to the same depth as the rest of the wound?


----------



## nunyabiz1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah I would clean it up, square it up and then plug with oak & wood glue and wood putty the rest.
This is why when I have contractors coming to do anything to our house I make sure that I am right there over their shoulder.
Stuff that our HOA does not cover I always do myself if I can, everything else however I am literally sitting on their shoulder or doing part of the work myself.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes they can fill this with solid wood, they could use anything and fill the last 1/8 inch with matching material.


----------



## rokosz (Mar 6, 2015)

The crew did repair the door (took them as long to repair as to do the damage).
The door is oak, they took some left over mahogany porch planks and fit them pretty nicely, didn't stain the mahog which has a blonder look than the stained oak. makes for an almost parquet effect.  thanks folks, for your support during that stressful time.  
See my most recent post for a new headache!  Some guys attract women, I attract headaches.


----------

